# Military Motorcycles



## chisler (May 10, 2015)

How do chaps, I have been invited by a forum member to post photo's of my military motorbikes that I have restored and ride, I have done a complete nut and bolt restoration on them all, a labour of love.

1st - Can Am Bombardier 250cc in service with the Signals Reg from 1975 - 1985, it went to the Falklands conflict

2nd - Armstrong MT500 which was in service with the REME from 1987 - 1993, it was used in the Bosnia conflict, the Armstrong company in Bolton UK won the MOD contract off Can Am.

3rd - Harley Davidson MT350 in service with 16 Air Assault Paras from 1994 - 2004, UK based. Harley Davidson won the MOD contract off Armstrong, they produced around 10,000 bikes for the British Army and about a 1,000 for the US but they where 500cc as apposed to the 350cc for the British forces.

4th - Dnepr 650cc Ukrainian Motorized Transport Division 1995 - 2004 , I call this one my Russian Tractor.

The MT Riders Club that I'm part of hold 6 events a year and raise money for Armed Forces charities.

My wife reckons I spend more time spannering on them than riding, that's part of the enjoyment for me, keeping History alive and running.

Atb Chisler


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Having ridden the saddles of 4 Harleys from dirt to Sportster 700cc and Electra Glide "Hog 74" 1200cc and two Hondas from 90 to 350, from the time I got out of the Army in '68 to the time I left USA in '96, I really like your dedication and work quality...sure is a nice mini museum alright. Much appreciate the post. That sidecar trike musta taken some serious time to restore. Gas can accessory no less!

I don't ride any more, Ecuador is kamikaze for motor cycles, fallen rocks all over the roads on blind curves, insane drivers, chuck holes, yuck motoring. But the Andes offer lots of off road opportunity or dirt roading, but gettin' old and a bit brittle so best stay in my 4x4 restored '86 Mits Montero.


----------



## chisler (May 10, 2015)

Thanks for kind words, yep 100's of hours but enjoyed them all, one thing about the bikes I have they are simple to work on, I've had to stripped one in the field once, engine out, got it sorted, where as the majority of new bikes these days have to be plugged into a computer to do any work on them.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

got a royal enfield 500 cc military bike i bought off e bay back in 2007


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you, chisler. Those are some really nice bikes with great history. I know we have some other bikers on the Forum who will also appreciate this. I rode from age 14 to about 32, and quit when the traffic in Panama City got too insane. For my 71st birthday in Dec '13 I bought a 150cc tiddler and use it for getting groceries and short rides.

Never too old!


----------



## chisler (May 10, 2015)

To right Henry, I feel very lucky to live here in rural Wales, not much road traffic, I enjoy riding the trails around my area, however the UK is changing regarding off roading ,the Government are closing loads of ancient right of ways which is a pity, but that's the way it is here.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

That Dneper is definitely a beauty. :wave:


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

chisler said:


> To right Henry, I feel very lucky to live here in rural Wales, not much road traffic, I enjoy riding the trails around my area, however the UK is changing regarding off roading ,the Government are closing loads of ancient right of ways which is a pity, but that's the way it is here.


Don't get us started on the government.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I had 3 but don't ride any more. That is a great hobby. I admire and encourage anyone to restore history. I think government's encroachment is the norm these days regardless of country. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow chisler great job! Very nice bikes in deed


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Chisler i don't know how i missed this post but you do some incredible restoration work :bowdown: ,they are great looking bikes thanks for sharing


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

They look very nice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice bikes, man! You ever come across any old Urals?


----------

